# Scientificwrestling.com Legit or not?



## Mider1985 (Aug 3, 2010)

So im not trying to start anything. Its just that I cant find anyone in L.A. who teaches Catch Wrestling HOOKS. I keep getting mixed answers when i ask around. Anyway there is a school near L.A. about an hour and a half away were one of the instructors was certified by Billy Robinson. Which is great because Mr Robinson is one of the only men Lou Thesz said was good at hooking'

Anyway there is a catch. There's the whole contraversy between Tony Cecchine and Scientificwrestling.com Now i dont really care about that contreversy because as far as ive seen Mr Cecchines moves are great and very devestating. What i wanna know is Scientific Wrestling still a orginization you wanna learn catch from?


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 3, 2010)

They had a big feud going on another forum back in the day.  From what I recall, Tony actually introduced some of those guys to catchwrestling, then they had a falling out.  After that, some of the scientific wrestling guys started calling tony a fraud.  
There's a lot of bickering and name calling in the catch wrestling circles, so much so that it turns people off to what could be a good martial art.  

The art itself seems to be pretty much a top based wrestling submission game.  Works well if you already have a solid wrestling base, but you're gonna be training mostly from DVD's (Tony Ceechine Lost art of hooking dvds are good, but contain a lot of fluff "show holds" for the fake pro wrestling that was so dominant in catch wrestling).  Keep in mind, pretty much from the beginning catch wrestling was an entertainment sport.  Lots of fake stuff and show holds that don't really work mixed in with solid submissions.  

The best catch wrestling school you're gonna find is probably going to be an Erik Paulson Combat Submission Wrestling affiliate.  Paulson himself is a BJJ black belt, trained in shootwrestling under Yori Nakamura (japanese fighter who brought shoot wrestling to the US - which is based on catch wrestling, Nakamura's trainer was trained by Karl Gotch).  Paulson was the first non Japanese fighter to hold a Shooto title in Japan and trains some of the top fighters in the world.    

Paulson's school is in Fulerton, CA.  Not sure how far away that is from you.  http://erikpaulson.com/


----------



## Mider1985 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice about Sifu Erik Paulson


----------

